# Cycling With Fish



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone have a link to a guide which use fish to cycle a tank? Obviously some feeders or some cheap danios or something. With be used for a smaller scale tank (20 gallon). I have seen a guide for fishless in the saved but not sure if it'll be the same for using fish?

Just swap on that part and follow along (In reference to the guide in saved topics here?)

If so what fish, how many? I was thinking like 10 medium sized feeder goldfish or something.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep, you could use about a dozen feeder fish to cycle a 20G.

Click Here


----------

